# UPS et numéro d'utilisateur.



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,



J'ai fait une commande sur l'Applestore et mon colis est parti aujourd'hui via UPS.

Je suis allé voir le tracking sur le site d'UPS, et je m'aperçois que désormais il faut ouvrir un compte pour avoir accès au tracking.

J'ai essayé de créer un compte, mais il m'est réclamé un numéro d'utilisateur. :mouais: 
Là je ne vois pas ce que je suis supposé indiquer (j'ai essayé de mettre un numéro mais ça ne marche pas).
L'aide du site d'UPS ne m'est d'aucun secours.

Comment fait-on ?


Merci.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Octobre 2008)

Je viens d'essayer sur cette page, je n'ai pas besoin de code d'identification ???


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Il ne faut pas ouvrir de compte, mais si apple a remis la marchandise aujourd'hui, il ne doit rien avoir marquer en information, attend un peux.


----------



## Kritzkopf (7 Octobre 2008)

Mon colis étant prêt à l'expédition, je verrais bien dans quelques temps je suppose


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> Je viens d'essayer sur cette page, je n'ai pas besoin de code d'identification ???



Oui, et j'ai rentré le n° de suivi du transporteur. J'obtiens bien la fiche concernant ma commande, mais il n'y a pas les informations complètes (ça me dit juste que mon colis est supposé arriver demain, ce qui me fait une belle jambe puisque c'est ce que m'indique également Apple).
Puis sur la même page, j'ai:


			
				site d'UPS a dit:
			
		

> Pour obtenir davantage d'informations sur le suivi, veuillez vous connecter
> 
> à Mon UPS.



La dernière fois que j'ai passé commande, j'avais directement accès au tracking, avec toutes les informations concernant où se trouvait le colis au fil des heures...


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

UPS est plutôt lent à mettre à jour les info.

Clique sur plus d'information, si il t'affiche le resumé.


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> Il ne faut pas ouvrir de compte, mais si apple a remis la marchandise aujourd'hui, il ne doit rien avoir marquer en information, attend un peux.



Ben mon colis est supposé arrivé demain, d'après Apple et UPS. Donc c'est clair que le tracking, je dois le regarder maintenant, pas dans 3 jours...

C'est depuis cette après-midi que c'est comme ça.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Ben mon colis est supposé arrivé demain, d'après Apple et UPS. Donc c'est clair que le tracking, je dois le regarder maintenant, pas dans 3 jours...
> 
> C'est depuis cette après-midi que c'est comme ça.


 
normalement, il t'affiche le détail, date/heure et lieux de ton colis en bas de la page. Si c'est marqué livraison demaion beh c'est demain.


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Nitiel a dit:


> normalement, il t'affiche le détail, date/heure et lieux de ton colis en bas de la page. Si c'est marqué livraison demaion beh c'est demain.



Oui, normalement c'est actualisé. Là, rien.

Bon, ben je vais attendre. Mais le colis est certainement déjà en route, sans que je puisse avoir accès au tracking.

Ceci dit, Apple et UPS sont très rapides; produit commandé hier et livré demain.


----------



## Nitiel (7 Octobre 2008)

Sous ton numéro de *Tracking Number, il y a marquer *View package progress, clique dessus et il affiche en bas le détail mais c'est mis à jours trés lentement


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Je n'ai pas ça.

Je suppose que le colis n'est pas encore parti du centre UPS, ce doit être ça... Je suppose qu'il va partir durant la nuit.


----------



## NightWalker (7 Octobre 2008)

Je pense que ton colis arrive de l'Europe (Irlande ? Aujourd'hui ? )et que UPS n'a pas encore eu le temps de mettre à jour leur site. Habituellement il leur faut 24 heures...

C'est quoi ta commande ? si pô trô indiscret...


----------



## divoli (7 Octobre 2008)

Ca y est, j'ai accès au tracking qui vient d'être actualisé. Pour le moment, mon colis est en Allemagne... 

Je vais aller me coucher, vivement demain. 


Edit: Pas besoin d'ouvrir de compte, donc...


----------



## anneee (8 Octobre 2008)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est quoi ta commande ? si pô trô indiscret...





divoli a dit:


> Ca y est, j'ai accès au tracking qui vient d'être actualisé. Pour le moment, mon colis est en Allemagne...
> 
> Je vais aller me coucher, vivement demain.
> 
> ...



@NW: vraiment trop indiscret ta question...


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Octobre 2008)

Léger up car là c'est gros...

... Mon colis a été expédié le 8, et depuis j'ai attendu calmement d'avoir plus d'infos sur le suivis.

Or tout ce que j'ai c'est de vagues indications sur le suivi Apple, mais a part ca je ne connais meme pas le transporteur.

J'ai bien le numéro en 80, j'ai écumé tous les sujets et les forums traitant de ce problème, j'ai essayé partout chez TNT, chez UPS, site US des deux transporteurs etc... rien!

Une solution?


----------



## divoli (11 Octobre 2008)

Le n° commençant par 80, c'est celui de référence d'expédition Apple, mais ce n'est pas celui du transporteur. Ca ne sert à rien de chercher sur les sites de transporteur avec ce n° là.

Tu te connectes à ton compte, tu sélectionnes ta commande, tu cliques sur "Suivre cette expédition", et normalement tu dois avoir des détails comme ceux-ci:
Voir la pièce jointe 18747


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Octobre 2008)

Arf, depuis l'expédition je n'ai aucun numéro de suivi ni même le nom du transporteur. J'ai lu qu'on pouvait faire une récherche par référence mais effectivement forcément, ca ne marche pas... 

Je crois avoir compris, ca vient d'être mis à jour : "Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation" -_-

No comment 

Merci et désolé pour le post de geek hystérique :rateau:


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Octobre 2008)

Allez sois sympa, dis nous, qu'est-ce que tu as commandé!


----------



## garsducalvados (11 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Léger up car là c'est gros...
> 
> ... Mon colis a été expédié le 8, et depuis j'ai attendu calmement d'avoir plus d'infos sur le suivis.
> 
> ...



Là à mon avis, il ne sera pas mis à jour avant lundi ton "suivi d'expedition" car c'est le week end.
Moi la semaine derniere le colis a été expédié juste avant le week end. Mais le temps qu'il arrive en Hoillande que le transporteur le prenne en charge et que le suivi soit mis à jour, je n'ai eu le n° et le nom du transporteur que mardi.


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Octobre 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Allez sois sympa, dis nous, qu'est-ce que tu as commandé!



Bah, un MBP -_- :rateau:



garsducalvados a dit:


> Là à mon avis, il ne sera pas mis à jour avant lundi ton "suivi d'expedition" car c'est le week end.
> Moi la semaine derniere le colis a été expédié juste avant le week end. Mais le temps qu'il arrive en Hoillande que le transporteur le prenne en charge et que le suivi soit mis à jour, je n'ai eu le n° et le nom du transporteur que mardi.



On remarque rapidement la lenteur du "suivi", je me demandais si c'était normal. Merci pour l'info!


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Octobre 2008)

Un MBP la veille d'une nouvelle révision? :mouais:


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Octobre 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> Un MBP la veille d'une nouvelle révision? :mouais:



Un mbp qui a été expédié la veille de l'annonce alors qu'il y avait plus beaucoup d'espoir...

...j'espere que le store/sav va être sympa pour un échange ou autre...


----------



## garsducalvados (11 Octobre 2008)

Moi j'étais dans ce cas là lorsque j'ai acheté mon Macbook je venais d'acheter la REV A. Et je n'ai pas eu le temps de recevoir la REV A que entre temps la REV B était sortie .
J'ai donc appelé apple et ils m'ont dis que lorsque l'on reçoit un matériel on a 14 jours pour le renvoyer si on est pas satisfait et bénéficier donc du remboursement de la machine pour ensuite commander la REV B.

Donc à mon avis vu qu'ils vont sortir le 14 octobre ça devrait aller sauf que tu auras donc plus d'attente avant de pouvoir profiter de ton joujou  .

.Matt

EDIT : Les 14 jours c'est à partir de la date de livraison donc dés la réception du matériel il me semble.


----------



## Kritzkopf (11 Octobre 2008)

garsducalvados a dit:


> Moi j'étais dans ce cas là lorsque j'ai acheté mon Macbook je venais d'acheter la REV A. Et je n'ai pas eu le temps de recevoir la REV A que entre temps la REV B était sortie .
> J'ai donc appelé apple et ils m'ont dis que lorsque l'on reçoit un matériel on a 14 jours pour le renvoyer si on est pas satisfait et bénéficier donc du remboursement de la machine pour ensuite commander la REV B.
> 
> Donc à mon avis vu qu'ils vont sortir le 14 octobre ça devrait aller sauf que tu auras donc plus d'attente avant de pouvoir profiter de ton joujou  .
> ...



Oui, l'attente est tout le problème, j'ai craqué au pire moment en même temps... (mais je savais que je pouvais faire toujours un échange...)


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

Toujours le même problème...

quelqu'un connais le transporteur "NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER"?


----------



## Agrippa II (13 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai passé une commande samedi sur le Store.
Apple, sur le site suivi de commande m'a donné un numéro chez UPS "1Z..........". Le site d'Apple le donne une livraison pour le 14. Mais rien sur le site d'UPS. 
L'estimation d'Apple est-elle bonne? Est-ce normal que sur le site d'UPS je n'ai aucune information?
Merci de vos réponses.
Nicolas


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

finalement j'ai trouvé la solution bien qu'il ne m'indique pas UPS comme transporteur, j'ai les infos sur le site d'UPS en faisant une recherche sur le site d'UPS par référence...

Mais bon maintenant j'ai le problème initial de divoli j'ai aucunes infos utiles!

Encore de la patience toujours de la patience... ^^"


----------



## divoli (13 Octobre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai passé une commande samedi sur le Store.
> Apple, sur le site suivi de commande m'a donné un numéro chez UPS "1Z..........". Le site d'Apple le donne une livraison pour le 14. Mais rien sur le site d'UPS.
> L'estimation d'Apple est-elle bonne? Est-ce normal que sur le site d'UPS je n'ai aucune information?
> ...



Oui, c'est normal, tu as commandé un week-end. Je pense que ta commande va apparaitre sur le site d'UPS en toute fin de soirée, voire en début de nuit. Une fois qu'elle est partie ça va très vite. Ta livraison devrait voyager durant la nuit pour arriver demain durant la journée.


----------



## Agrippa II (13 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, c'est normal, tu as commandé un week-end. Je pense que ta commande va apparaitre sur le site d'UPS en toute fin de soirée, voire en début de nuit. Une fois qu'elle est partie ça va très vite. Ta livraison devrait voyager durant la nuit pour arriver demain durant la journée.



Merci Divoli,en effet j'ai le suivi de mon colis qui est à Eindhoven aux Pays Bas.
Donc tu penses que je l'aurais demain?
Merci encore une fois,
Nicolas


----------



## Kritzkopf (13 Octobre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Merci Divoli,en effet j'ai le suivi de mon colis qui est à Eindhoven aux Pays Bas.
> Donc tu penses que je l'aurais demain?
> Merci encore une fois,
> Nicolas



Strictement au même endroit par ma part



divoli a dit:


> Ta livraison devrait voyager durant la nuit pour arriver demain durant la journée.



:rateau:


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Agrippa II a dit:


> Merci Divoli,en effet j'ai le suivi de mon colis qui est à Eindhoven aux Pays Bas.
> Donc tu penses que je l'aurais demain?
> Merci encore une fois,
> Nicolas



Oui, il part d'Eindhoven, ensuite transite souvent par Cologne, puis arrive en France... Tout se fait durant la nuit, par avion, puis par transport routier.

Sur le site d'UPS, ils doivent t'indiquer "délai respecté" ou quelque chose comme cela. Généralement, une fois que le colis est parti, c'est tout bon, ça va très vite. A toi d'être chez toi demain ou de trouver quelqu'un pour le réceptionner chez toi...


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

Par ma part il m'indique effectivement que le délai est respecté mais la livraison est prévu pour après demain...


... bon tout le monde s'en fou mais c'est pas grave... xD


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Par ma part il m'indique effectivement que le délai est respecté mais la livraison est prévu pour après demain...
> 
> 
> ... bon tout le monde s'en fou mais c'est pas grave... xD



Le délai est plus ou moins long selon le type de colis, je suppose. Ce n'est pas aussi rapide pour un ordinateur que pour un iPod, un cable ou un CD d'iLife...


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

Oui d'autant que l'envoi est en fait en 3 colis selon le site d'UPS 

Mais bon j'espère toujours...


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Oui d'autant que l'envoie est en fait en 3 colis selon le site d'UPS
> 
> Mais bon j'espère toujours...



Comment ça, 3 colis ? Tu as passé 3 commandes ? Ou une commande avec 3 produits ?


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

3 produits (imprimante et nano avec)

Maintenant je suppose que c'est plus une subtilité administratif qui m'échappe... Je vois mal le livreur venir avec une gros colis un plus petit et un tout petit petit pour le nano xD


----------



## Hérisson (14 Octobre 2008)

Ah si ce sera ça, quand tu commande 2 produits tu as 2 colis, même si le deuxième est un cédérom...
D'autre part, J'ai pas tout suivi mais Apple t'envois un mail qui te permet de suivre ton colis, et tu peux également utiliser un numéro pour le suivre chez UPS.
Les 2 fois ou j'ai commandé le paquet à été livré un jour en avance, et on l'apprends le jour même, super pratique...


----------



## Agrippa II (14 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Oui, il part d'Eindhoven, ensuite transite souvent par Cologne, puis arrive en France... Tout se fait durant la nuit, par avion, puis par transport routier.
> 
> Sur le site d'UPS, ils doivent t'indiquer "délai respecté" ou quelque chose comme cela. Généralement, une fois que le colis est parti, c'est tout bon, ça va très vite. A toi d'être chez toi demain ou de trouver quelqu'un pour le réceptionner chez toi...


Bonjour à tous,
En effet mon clavier et mon réhausseur pour Macbook sont arrivés à Lyon en avion.
Je vous tiens au courant de la réception.
UPS ne prévient pas quand ils arrivent?:rose:
Merci à tous pour vos conseils. 
Bonne réception Kristzkopf 
Nicolas


----------



## Kritzkopf (14 Octobre 2008)

J'ai 2 jours d'avance par rapport a ce qu'Apple avait annoncé...

Après c'est marrant j'ai aucunes nouvelles depuis qu'il as quitté Eindhoven (avec le suivi UPS), mais quand je regarde le détails "des colis" y en a 2 a Bruxelles (alors que je suis très loin de la Belgique xD) et l'autre serait tombé du camion?

Enfin, j'imagine qu'il faut prendre son mal en patience, c'est ce que j'essaye de faire depuis que j'ai commandé, avec peu de succès, mais bon...

Si j'ai bien compris pour la réception ça dépend du livreur surtout mais normalement il passe entre 9h et 18h, sans prévenir.

Merci et bonne réception à toi Agrippa!


----------



## Agrippa II (14 Octobre 2008)

reçu ce matin à 10 heures  de mes deux colis (un coup de téléphone du livreur UPS avant).
Commande passée samedi à 15h, reçu aujourd'hui à 10 h. Apple respecte ses délais  ça change de certaines autres entreprises.


----------



## Agrippa II (25 Octobre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,
j'ai une question qui me trotte dans la tête.
J'ai commandé un Imac , un Ipod Touch, une souris  et une imprimante.
J'ai bien reçu le numéro pour le suivi sur UPS.
Je dois être livré lundi, d'après la vue générale, donc pas de soucis. Mais en cliquant sur le"détail" des colis je m'aperçois qu'ils m'indiquent ,pour le colis de 6,50 Kg (je pense que c'est l'imprimante) "en transit, délai reprogrammé" donc repoussé au 28. Il y a marqué : "Votre colis se trouve dans le système UPS et sa date de livraison a été reprogrammée au 28/10/2008. "
Pour les deux autres colis l'affichage me donne "en transit, délai respecté".
Et la page d'accueil de la commande (où on accède avec le numéro 1z.........) m'indique "en transit délai respecté" livraison le 27.
Pouvez-vous me dire si UPS peut diviser la livraison (livrer deux colis le lundi et un le mardi), ou s'il s'agit d'un beug du site? Doit+ se fier à la page d'accueil ou au détail?
Le site d'Apple (.com et .fr) me donnent une livraison pour le 27.:rose:
Merci pour vos réponses, 
Nicolas


----------



## Kritzkopf (25 Octobre 2008)

Il est possible qu'il se soit plantés dans leur logistique j'imagine  

Pour la petite histoire j'ai reçu mes colis en bon état au final (pour ceux que ca interessent :rateau.


----------



## Agrippa II (26 Octobre 2008)

Kritzkopf a dit:


> Il est possible qu'il se soit plantés dans leur logistique j'imagine
> 
> Pour la petite histoire j'ai reçu mes colis en bon état au final (pour ceux que ca interessent :rateau.



Merci  et mazal tov pour ta réception 
Mais ça ne me dit pas si je puis recevoir une commande en deux fois ou si c'est bel et bien une erreur d'UPS 
Nicolas


----------



## Hérisson (26 Octobre 2008)

Attention aux dates de livraisons indiqués, elles sont données à titre indicatives, ils ont la "facheuse" habitude de livrer un jour avant (date donnés par UPS.
Pour ma part tous les colis sont arrivés en même temps...


----------



## Agrippa II (26 Octobre 2008)

Hérisson a dit:


> Attention aux dates de livraisons indiqués, elles sont données à titre indicatives, ils ont la "facheuse" habitude de livrer un jour avant (date donnés par UPS.
> Pour ma part tous les colis sont arrivés en même temps...



D'accord, en même temps c'est pas la mort d'un cheval si je dois attendre un jour de plus mon imprimante.
L'essentiel est que l'Imac et l'Ipod soient là demain 
Mais c'est vrai que ça peut faire bizarre cette double livraison.


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Octobre 2008)

Il semble bien qu'il s'agissait d'un beug UPS car ce matin les trois colis sont indiqués comme "en cours de livraison" . Je vous tiens au courant


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Octobre 2008)

Voilà tout a été livré ce matin par UPS (je confirme le beug).
Je vous écris de mon nouveau joujou : l'IMAC


----------



## divoli (27 Octobre 2008)

Un clavier, un réhausseur, un iMac , un iPod Touch, une souris  et une imprimante. 

Dis donc, c'est la fête du slip, chez toi...


----------



## Agrippa II (27 Octobre 2008)

divoli a dit:


> Un clavier, un réhausseur, un iMac , un iPod Touch, une souris  et une imprimante.
> 
> Dis donc, c'est la fête du slip, chez toi...



 ben jouer l'écureuil assez longtemps permet de se faire plaisir


----------

